# I miss my ferrets....[Pictures]



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

I was going through the computer and thought I would share my beautiful ferrets who I miss dearly.

Luke:
He was my baby, blind as a bat but by far the best ferret I ever had. He used to come and sleep on my knee in the car.

































Diago and Dakota.

































Jack.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

makes me want them! what are they like as pets?


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> makes me want them! what are they like as pets?


BRILLIANT!!!!!

but commintment wise they're on a par with a cat (abit less than a dog i reckon) they need to be kept in atleast pairs, unless you have a grumpy one like me that would rather kill another ferret than be friends, need a HUGE cage, and need alot of time out of their cage. They are also classed as exotic animals so vets fees can be VERY expensive and there is only one company that insures them and they only insure uo to 5 years old.

but they are soo worth all the time and money etc they need. I doubt I will ever be without a ferret or two.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

shoreset said:


> BRILLIANT!!!!!
> 
> but commintment wise they're on a par with a cat (abit less than a dog i reckon) they need to be kept in atleast pairs, unless you have a grumpy one like me that would rather kill another ferret than be friends, need a HUGE cage, and need alot of time out of their cage. They are also classed as exotic animals so vets fees can be VERY expensive and there is only one company that insures them and they only insure uo to 5 years old.
> 
> but they are soo worth all the time and money etc they need. I doubt I will ever be without a ferret or two.


Uh dont forgett they stink! My clothes still smell like ferret and I have not had ferrets in over a year.


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aww those pictures are very cute!



lil_muppet said:


> makes me want them! what are they like as pets?


I got my first 2 ferrets this year and I am smitten. They are a pet that once you have you will always want at least a few. They have such different personalities, and are relatively easy to look after. They are practically litter trained from day one too. Just the smell which other people find gross. But I kinda like it


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

awww gorgeous ferrets! I would never be without a ferret now I have had Tia. She is so brilliant! She is dookign round me feet now xD


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> makes me want them! what are they like as pets?


Sweet little things YouTube - TV Outtakes - Richard Whiteley and the Ferret


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> I got my first 2 ferrets this year and I am smitten. They are a pet that once you have you will always want at least a few. They have such different personalities, and are relatively easy to look after. They are practically litter trained from day one too. Just the smell which other people find gross. But I kinda like it


I have to agree! I got my first when I was 15. I haven't looked back! I now own two of his sons that I got in 2008 after Brae, passsed away  I also got their half-brother this August! They are amazing and cuddly and amusing.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

your ferrets where beautiful, sorry to hear you dont have them anymore. They do have a smell but I wouldnt say they stink, ive found if they have clothes as bedding they tend to smell more.


----------

